# Has anyone traveled from Vancouver to Toronto in 2021?



## dmv123 (Jul 26, 2021)

Hi I’m taking my 1st cross country Canadian trip very soon from van to Toronto on via any tips or tricks I have a seat only?


----------



## MikefromCrete (Jul 26, 2021)

Don't count on being on time ---- or anywhere close to it.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jul 26, 2021)

dmv123 said:


> Hi I’m taking my 1st cross country Canadian trip very soon from van to Toronto on via any tips or tricks I have a seat only?


Well, to start with, due to COVID, you'll have to stay in your Car and Seat, while Wearing a Mask for the Whole Trip except when eating and drinking( 5 Days/4Nights) while underway( you can get off @ Designated Stops with Jasper and Winnipeg, where you'll get a New Crew, being Long Stops.

Expect lots of delays due to Freight traffic, you will be Late into Toronto!

The Dome Car is off Limits, as is the Diner, food and drink will be served to you by a Cart.( you have to Pay for it in Coach.

Usually the Attendants are friendly and helpful on the Canadian ( don't forget to top for good service).

You used to get a Pillow and Blanket issued @ Night in Coach, not sure if that's still True??

Hope you got a Good Fare ( the Canadian is Pricey in Season)and your trip goes great!

Please share a Trip Report with us, most of us Love that Train!!


----------



## dmv123 (Jul 27, 2021)

I got it right before they announced the border opening so I got it for about 240 usd


----------



## NS VIA Fan (Jul 27, 2021)

Here's a nice video and very positive too for a recent covid coach trip on the Canadian from Vancouver to Winnipeg.


----------



## Dakota 400 (Jul 27, 2021)

NS VIA Fan said:


> Here's a nice video and very positive too for a recent covid coach trip on the Canadian from Vancouver to Winnipeg.



Thanks for posting this. Very interesting and good video.


----------

